# Rededicating one's life



## Notthemama1984 (Dec 23, 2008)

I was listening to a sermon recently that ripped apart the idea of someone rededicating their life back to God. Apparently it does not fit into his box of Reformed Theology. The minister did not really give a Scriptural reason for his beliefs, only stated them and went on with his sermon.

I am puzzled by the statement.

What is wrong with someone coming before the church, telling the church that he is sorry for his backslidden state, promise to do better, and ask the church to be his accountability (which is how it went every church I went to growing up)?


Am I missing something? I know many despise the "altar call", but surely the description above can't be frowned upon.


----------



## Iakobos_1071 (Dec 23, 2008)

Re-dedication should not be frowned upon as that God has predestinated us to conform to the image of Christ.. therefore wouldn't re-dedication just be realizing that you have done wrong and repenting of it?.. Shouldn't we be doing that every day?.. you make a good point.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Dec 23, 2008)

I see your point, but if the church is smaller (which is what I grew up in) and the leadership is scant what is the problem of asking the entire church to pray for them and to help them as Christian brothers and sisters?

In the larger churches I have attended, they simply come forward pray with someone and are not paraded around in front of everyone (which sounds alot like what you are advocating).


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Dec 23, 2008)

It seems the Westminster Divines encouraged a rededicating of one's life to the Lord at every partaking of the Lord's Supper:



> *Question 171:* How are they that receive the sacrament of the Lord's Supper to prepare themselves before they come unto it?
> *Answer:* They that receive the sacrament of the Lord's Supper are, before they come, to prepare themselves thereunto, by examining themselves of their being in Christ, of their sins and wants; of the truth and measure of their knowledge, faith, repentance; love to God and the brethren, charity to all men, forgiving those that have done them wrong; of their desires after Christ, *and of their new obedience; and by renewing the exercise of these graces*, by serious meditation, and fervent prayer.


----------



## turmeric (Dec 23, 2008)

My understanding is that this practice (public rededication) is a hold-over of the ideas of Keswick holiness teaching which, like other forms of perfectionism, is not considered Reformed. I think Taylor Otwell's post is more the Reformed idea.

-----Added 12/23/2008 at 01:07:21 EST-----



Joshua said:


> > In the larger churches I have attended, they simply come forward pray with someone and are not paraded around in front of everyone (which sounds alot like what you are advocating).
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, _where_ did I advocate a parade of any sorts in a stated service of worship? In fact, I've done just the opposite.


 
I think he made a typo, Josh.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 23, 2008)

Probably what is being attacked is not so much the idea of truly rededicating one's life to Christ. Most likely what is being attacked is a caricature that has been created by the "isle walking culture" of modern evanjellyfis....er um... I mean evanjelicalism.

As far as rededication goes in and of itself, I think it's somthing the Christian needs to do every morning upon waking and every evening before laying down to sleep and every hour of every day of our lives. We ought always to press toward the mark. Recognizing our weakness and relying on God alone for strength. And when we fail, rest in Christ who will give the strength to get back up again.


----------



## Iakobos_1071 (Dec 23, 2008)

MrMerlin777 said:


> Probably what is being attacked is not so much the idea of truly rededicating one's life to Christ. Most likely what is being attacked is a caricature that has been created by the "isle walking culture" of modern evanjellyfis....er um... I mean evanjelicalism.





I agree.


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 23, 2008)

Chaplainintraining said:


> I was listening to a sermon recently that ripped apart the idea of someone rededicating their life back to God. Apparently it does not fit into his box of Reformed Theology. The minister did not really give a Scriptural reason for his beliefs, only stated them and went on with his sermon.
> 
> I am puzzled by the statement.
> 
> ...



As has been noted already, there's no command for such a thing to be included in public worship of God (and hence it isn't to be done). There are many, many ways to draw accountability from the body if you are returning to the Lord from a significant period of apathy and sin, and none need involve a "personal moment" taken in the worship service. Worship isn't intended for such private displays.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 23, 2008)

toddpedlar said:


> ...Worship isn't intended for such private displays.




Indeed not.


----------



## TsonMariytho (Dec 23, 2008)

TaylorOtwell said:


> It seems the Westminster Divines encouraged a rededicating of one's life to the Lord at every partaking of the Lord's Supper:



My church often has a brief period of personal testimonies as part of a service incorporating the Lord's Supper.

I would suppose that a public announcement of rededication before the church might be thought of as a testimony.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Dec 23, 2008)

Joshua said:


> Chaplainintraining said:
> 
> 
> > I see your point, but if the church is smaller (which is what I grew up in) and the leadership is scant what is the problem of asking the entire church to pray for them and to help them as Christian brothers and sisters?
> ...



Sorry for the mix up. I was saying that you were advocating the idea of NOT being paraded around.


----------



## Herald (Dec 23, 2008)

There is absolutely _nothing_ wrong with re-dedicating one's life to the Lord. In a sense that's what we do every time we repent from sin. The problem is when re-dedication is elevated to the level of a sacrament, as it is in many fundamental and broad evangelical churches. There is an insidious practice in these churches that views the re-dedication ceremony as proof that the initial "sinners prayer" was effective. Have them make a profession of faith and the ones that re-dedicate are the _real_ Christians. That view of re-dedication is a travesty.


----------

